# Will my new, TINY betta fish grow?



## tokala (Feb 20, 2011)

First of all, I would like to say thank you to all the replies I got on a thread posted in the "pictures" section about my new rescue Betta. He (now named "Siku"- means "ice dragon" from an Eskimo myth) is doing FANTASTIC and has completely stolen my heart (seen in my avatar). Such a HUGE personality for such a little guy! Speaking of, is it likely he will grow any? I have no idea how old he is, but he is barley over an inch in total length and I can't believe he can actually swallow a pellet- they look bigger than his mouth! Has anyone ever had a betta grow after they bought him from the pet store? Is it common for them to stay so little?


----------



## karlhague (Aug 9, 2010)

tokala said:


> First of all, I would like to say thank you to all the replies I got on a thread posted in the "pictures" section about my new rescue Betta. He (now named "Siku"- means "ice dragon" from an Eskimo myth) is doing FANTASTIC and has completely stolen my heart (seen in my avatar). Such a HUGE personality for such a little guy! Speaking of, is it likely he will grow any? I have no idea how old he is, but he is barley over an inch in total length and I can't believe he can actually swallow a pellet- they look bigger than his mouth! Has anyone ever had a betta grow after they bought him from the pet store? Is it common for them to stay so little?



Bettas from petstores range from 3months to 2years old usualy.

Its quite unusual to find a young one, But looking at yours he may grow some more.


----------



## Feral (Sep 19, 2010)

My first ct was an itty bitty Wallyworld buy- he's now nearly doubled in size in under a year and looking fine.


----------



## bettafreak33 (Jan 30, 2011)

@Feral.The bottom right picture in your avatar made me ROFL!


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

yeah, most of mine grow after i get them!  i'm glad your new boy's doing so great! <3


----------



## xswornxoffxjello (Mar 18, 2010)

Yuppers. My little girl, Melody, was ittty bitty when I got her, and now she rivals the others for size.  Zippity's grown a lot, too, but she's not as big. Clean water and lots of food, and he'll grow a lot.


----------



## tokala (Feb 20, 2011)

Hey everyone, thank you very much for all of your replies! Now that he has a nice big heated/filtered tank and lots of TLC i hope he thrives. I wouldn't mind a bit if he doubled in size, or didn't change a bit and stayed dinky- I just love that little dude. Didn't know you could get emotionally attached to a fish! Ha! Cheers all!


----------



## roboglitz (Feb 20, 2011)

My new DT is really tiny too, his body is maybe an inch and a half. I hope he gets a little bit bigger, he's so tiny right now!


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

I still absolutely love your betta!  I'm sure he will grow some more, I've never heard of a betta being so little as an adult.  That's a great name for him too.  Just out of curiosity, how big is his tank??


----------



## roboglitz (Feb 20, 2011)

Bettaluver4evr said:


> I still absolutely love your betta!  I'm sure he will grow some more, I've never heard of a betta being so little as an adult.  That's a great name for him too.  Just out of curiosity, how big is his tank??


He's in a 2.5 right now, I'm thinking about picking up a 5 gallon for him in a few weeks. He hasn't been building any bubblenests, but he's really active and eats like crazy.


----------



## tokala (Feb 20, 2011)

@Bettaluver4evr- Thank you, I love him too- especially his curious and fearless personality! Also love this community and all the feedback! Right now, he is in my little 2.5G tank with the works. However, I will be in the city this weekend (I live in a Podunk little town with few supplies) and am going to get him a 5G. Since he is so tiny, I think the 2.5 is more than enough at the moment!


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

The 2.5 is most definitely enough.  I definitely looooove his colors and adorable face, I'm so very glad you saved him! I'm postive he will grow, I have what I think is a young female VT (she's only 1.5" total) and she's already plumper with more color. Next step is growth!  Your lil guy is very blessed to have such a great parent! The best tank I have IS 2.5 gallons, and you are already getting your lil guy a 5!!! Hehe. He's so cute! Tell him Bettaluver4evr and her bettas say hello!


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

He will grow, don't worry! It's the nature of every living thing to grow (how poetic. lol). I have a little guy whose body is only about 1 1/4 inches, but he eats well and he will be bigger in no time. Have fun watching your little dude grow up! Good job rescuing him.


----------



## tokala (Feb 20, 2011)

@Bettaluver4evr- Awe, thank you! He says hello to you and your three "children" with that funny wiggle they do when they think they are getting fed  . I am so new to all of this, and so appreciate all the wonderful tips and support. Thanks again!


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Mmuuahahaha! I told Marbles that because she is closest to me and she gave me the same wiggle. "Pleeeeease mommy? Just a few bloodworms??" Hehe. I am completely open to give tips, you can PM me anytime! You are absolutely welcome!  Hehe.


----------



## Pekemom (Jan 27, 2011)

Tokala, Congrats on your precious rescue!! Try the micro-pellets if the regular ones are too big...


----------



## LolaQuigs (Mar 28, 2010)

Your betta is so pretty, congratulations! Bettas just have so much personality, it's hard not to get attached.  When I got my female last month she was so tiny she looked like a minow! She's bigger now, but still far from full grown.


----------

